# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Next Tech Talk: DB2 for LUWCompression Comparison with the industry - Join the series

## crussell

The Next DB2 Tech Talk is on September 27th at 12:30 PM ET.  The topic is Compression Comparison: DB2 for LUW vs. Oracle Database and The Rest.  Find out how the all new DB2 10 for LUW compares to other industry solutions when it comes to making the most of valuable storage resources.  Register for this specific session: bit.ly/tt2012latesep  If you cannot make this live, a replay is available immediately after so you can listen at your convenience or according to working hours in your time zone.  

And visit www.idug-db2.com where you will find a vast array of replays of previous Tech Talks that have for 2012 focused on the major new features of the DB2 10 for Linux, UNIX and Windows and InfoSphere Warehouse 10 products.  InfoSphere Warehouse is a DB2 10 base product, ready for warehousing.

----------

